
Hot Black Friday deals on various SaaS tools - tigranhakobian
http://blog.inapptics.com/black-friday-deals/
======
kamphey
100+ here including inapptics.
[http://blackfridaytech.co/](http://blackfridaytech.co/)

~~~
tigranhakobian
Looks awesome :) Thanks!

